# Superhorn's Law Of Opera



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Here it is: The opera has yet to be written with a plot as ridiculous as what happens in real life.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

What, Ligeti's Le Grand Macabre ain't enough for you?


----------

